

HP bets it all on The Machine (memristors + silicon photonics) - kolektiv
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/184165-hp-bets-it-all-on-the-machine-a-new-computer-architecture-based-on-memristors-and-silicon-photonics

======
otoburb
The key quote:

"In the words of HP Labs, The Machine will be a complete replacement for
current computer system architectures. There will be a new operating system, a
new type of memory (memristors), and super-fast buses/peripheral interconnects
(photonics). Speaking to Bloomberg, HP says it will commercialize The Machine
within a few years, “or fall on its face trying.”

Helion cloud play[1], and now The Machine? This article almost made me believe
this ExtremeTech lifted an Onion piece by mistake.

[1] [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/05/07/h-p-
makes-1-billion...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/05/07/h-p-
makes-1-billion-bet-on-open-cloud/)

